# Tamron 90mm macro or Sigma 150 OS?



## GuyF (May 26, 2012)

I've currently got the Tamron 90mm but have the chance to sell it to a colleague. Is the Sigma 150mm f2.8 OS a better lens? I'll be using it with a 5D mk3 that I intend buying very soon.

Has anyone compared the image quality of the two lenses directly?

(I've already discounted the Canon 100mm as I've got a couple of lenses that would cover portrait shots etc. hence the potential leap to 150mm.)

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Guy.


----------



## Forceflow (May 26, 2012)

I don't have any experience with the Tamron, I can however tell you that the Sigma 150mm OS is a really great lens. I absolutely love it


----------



## AdamJ (May 28, 2012)

I went through a similar lens selection process recently. At the time, I had a 70-200mm f/4 IS and I wanted a macro lens. I liked the idea of the Sigma 150mm OS because it would give me a faster tele option to complement my zoom. In the end, I decided against this multi-tasking route and instead replaced my 70-200mm f/4 IS with the f/2.8 version and got the Canon 100mm f/2.8 to use solely as a macro.

I made this choice because I didn't like the idea of lugging around the Sigma (1,150kg) along with my f/4 zoom, just to give me a faster option. As it is, I can leave the Canon macro at home and cover my fast tele needs with just one lens. Getting the 70-200mm 2.8 IS also allowed me to get the cheaper non-IS macro since I invariably shoot macro with a tripod.

All that said, the Sigma 150mm OS is an excellent lens by all accounts so if it fits in with your needs, go for it. I suspect the new Sigma 180mm OS will be way more expensive.


----------



## lol (May 30, 2012)

I had a Tamron 90mm in the distant past, and currently have the Sigma 150mm no-OS. I don't think optical quality is something you need to worry about as generally most macro lenses are great or excellent. Of course the other features and use will be a bit different. For macro, not having an extending front with focus distance is a huge plus for me and for that alone I think it worth considering the change.


----------



## GuyF (May 30, 2012)

lol said:


> I had a Tamron 90mm in the distant past, and currently have the Sigma 150mm no-OS. I don't think optical quality is something you need to worry about as generally most macro lenses are great or excellent. Of course the other features and use will be a bit different. For macro, not having an extending front with focus distance is a huge plus for me and for that alone I think it worth considering the change.



Hi Lol,

Good point about not extending with focus. Just as I was leaning towards the Sigma I've suddenly jumped back towards the Canon as it's cheaper (cash back offer ending soon!) and lighter. All reviews suggest both Canon and Sigma are equally sharp for macro. Also if I need a little extra reach with the Canon I can use my Kenko 1.4x converter - I'd be manually focusing at macro distances but have read some reports that this combination can cause problems with the camera freezing after taking a shot. Will try the combination this Saturday when I go to pick up my new toys .


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm reviving this topic because currently looking at upgrading my Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO (mostly because I want a non-extending lens with IS), but am stuck between the: 

Tamron SP 90mm F/2.8 Di VC USD MACRO
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS USM Macro
Sigma AF 150mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro OS HSM. 

The main issue here is working distance; how important is the focal length if the MFD's are all relatively similar? 

So which macro lens should I choose for full frame, my interest is mostly larger subjects such as butterflies. I do like a little extra working distance, but that Sigma is a pretty big lens. Any thoughts?


----------



## jsixpack (Jan 21, 2014)

Do you ever plan to work without support? From all the testing I've seen online the hybrid IS of the canon makes a notable difference when hand-holding the camera
JSP


----------



## syder (Jan 21, 2014)

The hybrid IS is great. But not for macro stuff. You get about 1 top rather the four you get using the 100L as a portrait lens.

The Sigma is a great lens if you're happy to deal with the weight. The 100L has an MFD of 30cm, the sigma is 38cm. The extra working distance makes it more practical for dealing with easily scared subjects (bugs, butterflies, etc), and the bokeh is fantastic. The downside is that it's a little harder to nail focus.

Both the 100L and the Sigma 150 are razor sharp. I've not used the Tamron VC so can't comment upon it.


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I'm reviving this topic because currently looking at upgrading my Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO (mostly because I want a non-extending lens with IS), but am stuck between the:
> 
> Tamron SP 90mm F/2.8 Di VC USD MACRO
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS USM Macro
> ...



Dear Friend mrsfotografie.
Ha, Ha, Ha, 1 best Macro lens that you forget to mention = Canon EF 180 mm. F 3.5L Macro USM , That fit to your need, This Lens that can shoot far away(Closest Focusing Distance	0.48m / 1.6 ft.) from Butterfly or bees with out chase them away or the most important = do not let the bee get mad at us---Ha, Ha, Ha.. Yes I have 6-8 years already and Love this Big Babe too, Plus I still love my Canon EF 100 MM. F/ 2.8 L IS Macro too.
Nice to talk to you, Have a great Late afternoon on this Tuesday.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm reviving this topic because currently looking at upgrading my Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO (mostly because I want a non-extending lens with IS), but am stuck between the:
> ...



Dear friend Surapon, you have an impressive and interesting flash setup. Very good to have a bracket on the camera, not the body. Thanks for the recommendation of the 180 mm, however I think 150 mm is long enough really AND the 180 has no IS which I really want because I like to do available light + hand-held macro photography as far as the light allows.

The wise decision here seems to me the Canon; it has IS, weather sealing (FWIW) and doubles as a portrait-macro, AND it has a 67mm filter size which helps me reduce the number of filter sizes I have in my lens collection. Still, I have time to consider...

Edit: it looks like the Canon has is quite significant Longitudinal Chromatic Aberrations (LoCA) at f/2.8; the Sigma is much better in that sense. How is that from a real world perspective?


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...




Dear Friend
"The wise decision here seems to me the Canon; it has IS, weather sealing (FWIW) and doubles as a portrait-macro, AND it has a 67mm filter size which helps me reduce the number of filter sizes I have in my lens collection. Still, I have time to consider..." = The most smart Idea , + 100 for me too---Special Portrait Lens.

Sorry " it looks like the Canon has is quite significant Longitudinal Chromatic Aberrations (LoCA) . How is that from a real world perspective?"---Sorry, My Old eyes can not see that LoCA. I just snap shots the subjects and I love that I get with minimum Post Processing.
Good day.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Ha, ha looks like the Canon is in the lead  Thanks for your real world perspective.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Yes! My new Canon 100mm L IS Macro arrived today, and surprisingly it came with the new model center pinch lenscap! So happy now  Thanks.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 25, 2014)

A vote for the Sigma 150 here.


----------

